# My Gandfathers Thos Russell & Son Gold Watch



## mattinker (Mar 28, 2013)

I inherited my Grandfathers watch forty five years ago. I've had it hidden away for most of the time except for my marriage! I have found from the internet that it might be an 1897 Thomas Russel & son 18 carrat pocket watch, which I think he must have bought second-hand as my Grandfather was five in 1897. The face has the same number as the mechanism and the case. It has makers to the Queen engraved on the mechanism. From what I've been able to find on the web, this looks like a Thomas Russell & son mechanism as there is no mention of anything else on it anywhere. The watch is in working order. I think it is 1897 as the Halle mark "O" is in a square with the corners rounded off which appears to be right for the Chester Assays. It has the TH on the case meaning it was a Thomas russell and sons case.

I would be pleased to know more about this watch as I'm thinking about passing it on to my Grandson, it would be nice to know as much as possible about it.

Regards, Matthew


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

A lovely pin set, stem wind watch. More info about Thomas Russell:-

HERE

Many gold watch cases are being scrapped for their value these days. Such a shame.

Mike


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Welcome, Matthew, and what a lovely watch.

Thomas Russell is a very well known name, and your dating looks right as the inscription mentions the Queen.

Your grandson will be a lucky boy, but if I were you I'd start wearing a weskit!:buba:


----------



## mattinker (Mar 28, 2013)

Welcome, Matthew, and what a lovely watch.

Thomas Russell is a very well known name, and your dating looks right as the inscription mentions the Queen.

Your grandson will be a lucky boy, but if I were you I'd start wearing a weskit! :buba:

17 Jewel,

If I had the occasion to wear it, I would! I think I could be described as a "blue collar" worker as I build sets and props for television and the theatre. I could carry a pocket watch as my "Bib and Brace" (Bib overalls in the US) are still made with the appropriate button hole! My watch is far too nice to use! It'll go to my Grandson when I die!


----------



## mattinker (Mar 28, 2013)

tixntox said:


> A lovely pin set, stem wind watch. More info about Thomas Russell:-
> 
> HERE
> 
> ...


Mike,

thanks for the URL, I'd already been there. Thanks to you, I now I know that it is a "pin set" "stem winding " watch, I knew how it worked, but didn't know what it was called. It has my Grandfathers initials on the back, The dates jewellers dates on the inside correspond with the beginning of the time when my Grandfather worked in the City.

I won't scrap it!

Regards, Matthew


----------

